# Just configured new Tivo Bolt on Fios W/Cablecard but not getting NHL/Centerice chan



## hellomoto921 (Jan 21, 2016)

Hi everyone, 
New to the forums with my new tivo bolt i purchased from best buy deal!
After initial setup and pairing the cable card the channels came up except the NHL center ice channels. Is there something that needs to be done differently to add those? Is the tivo capable of even broadcasting them? It would be a waste if I couldn't get those. Thanks for your help.


----------



## tatergator1 (Mar 27, 2008)

I'm not too familiar with the format of NHL CenterIce, but I'm guessing these are more like On-Demand channels where you can pick available games to watch from a list? Any On-Demand type channels are not available via Tivo unless the provider has a dedicated On Demand app available on Tivo, which currently only includes Comcast and Cox.

If, on the other hand, NHL CenterIce is like a traditional channel with 24-7 Live programming, the issue would be with your FiOS account and the CableCard not being properly setup to authorize all the channels you pay for.


----------



## hellomoto921 (Jan 21, 2016)

tatergator1 said:


> I'm not too familiar with the format of NHL CenterIce, but I'm guessing these are more like On-Demand channels where you can pick available games to watch from a list? Any On-Demand type channels are not available via Tivo unless the provider has a dedicated On Demand app available on Tivo, which currently only includes Comcast and Cox.
> 
> If, on the other hand, NHL CenterIce is like a traditional channel with 24-7 Live programming, the issue would be with your FiOS account and the CableCard not being properly setup to authorize all the channels you pay for.


Well it does not have 24-7 live programming as games are aired only when they play. However, the channels are always there on my regular cable box 1700 or 1800s I believe. So its setup as regular channels and not on demand.


----------



## fcfc2 (Feb 19, 2015)

hellomoto921 said:


> Well it does not have 24-7 live programming as games are aired only when they play. However, the channels are always there on my regular cable box 1700 or 1800s I believe. So its setup as regular channels and not on demand.


Hi,
Assuming these are standard cable channels, try tuning to that channel on your Tivo DVR. If it does the "not authorized" number, call Verizon Fios support or use the Fios Direct Forum on DSL Reports and when you make contact tell them the channel missing and mention "manual validation". Those seem to be the magic words at least if you get someone with a clue.
If this is some type of on demand feature, you are out of luck with the Tivo, but you might be able to stream it to some other device with Verizon's software, maybe??


----------



## hellomoto921 (Jan 21, 2016)

fcfc2 said:


> Hi,
> Assuming these are standard cable channels, try tuning to that channel on your Tivo DVR. If it does the "not authorized" number, call Verizon Fios support or use the Fios Direct Forum on DSL Reports and when you make contact tell them the channel missing and mention "manual validation". Those seem to be the magic words at least if you get someone with a clue.
> If this is some type of on demand feature, you are out of luck with the Tivo, but you might be able to stream it to some other device with Verizon's software, maybe??


The channel isnt even listed there on the tivo at all.


----------



## BigJimOutlaw (Mar 21, 2004)

I think they're in the 1400's on Fios? At least they used to be.

These are special-order package channels so they might not be added automatically by Tivo.

Go into Settings > Channel Settings > Channel List and add them manually.


----------



## SeanC (Dec 30, 2003)

hellomoto921 said:


> The channel isnt even listed there on the tivo at all.


What happens if you just type in the channel number while watching live TV?


----------



## hellomoto921 (Jan 21, 2016)

Ill have to get back to you guys when i get home. Unfortunately I am at work right now.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/NHL_Center_Ice


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

Check your channels and make sure they are in your channels list (and favorites if you are using one). The best way is to go into the guide, then hit the A button and change the channels to All Channels. If they show up there, you need to go into the channels and apps in the settings and add them.

When I installed my Bolt a few weeks ago with Fios, it did a channel scan prior to the cable card being active and it unselected channels that did not come through clear. I had to add many channels to the My Channels list.


----------



## spokz (Dec 24, 2015)

hellomoto921 said:


> Hi everyone,
> New to the forums with my new tivo bolt i purchased from best buy deal!
> After initial setup and pairing the cable card the channels came up except the NHL center ice channels. Is there something that needs to be done differently to add those? Is the tivo capable of even broadcasting them? It would be a waste if I couldn't get those. Thanks for your help.


I am new to Tivo, and had the similar issue. I was not able to see any channel after 50. Tivo support make me repair the cable card by calling FIOS and reset from FIOS end. It took an hour but I am able to see NHL/NFL and local Sports channels. The only issue is I am not able to see promotion HBO provided by FIOS until March which I don't care.


----------



## hellomoto921 (Jan 21, 2016)

TonyD79 said:


> Check your channels and make sure they are in your channels list (and favorites if you are using one). The best way is to go into the guide, then hit the A button and change the channels to All Channels. If they show up there, you need to go into the channels and apps in the settings and add them.
> 
> When I installed my Bolt a few weeks ago with Fios, it did a channel scan prior to the cable card being active and it unselected channels that did not come through clear. I had to add many channels to the My Channels list.


Looks like that did the trick. Had to check them off as channels to use. It was the 1400's btw. Thanks for your help everyone!!! Tivo rocks!


----------



## hellomoto921 (Jan 21, 2016)

spokz said:


> I am new to Tivo, and had the similar issue. I was not able to see any channel after 50. Tivo support make me repair the cable card by calling FIOS and reset from FIOS end. It took an hour but I am able to see NHL/NFL and local Sports channels. The only issue is I am not able to see promotion HBO provided by FIOS until March which I don't care.


I have the same free HBO promotion and its coming in fine. The first card I received didnt work and was stuck on channel scan and had to call Verizon. The tech did some manual push and then channels worked but I only received local channels. After a few more tries he sent new replacement cable card. After I put the new one in and paired/activated it all the channels worked. And now I have the nhl center ice channels as well because they were not checked off as channels available!


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

hellomoto921 said:


> Looks like that did the trick. Had to check them off as channels to use. It was the 1400's btw. Thanks for your help everyone!!! Tivo rocks!


So does TiVo community! Even when I didn't have a TiVo, I still came here regularly for tv talk and chat.


----------

